
Here Is Why You Probably Paid Too Much on Your Last Flight - dribel
http://www.buzzfeed.com/maximiliani/here-is-why-you-probably-paid-too-much-on-your-las-1pn2k
======
roddux
Good lord, please don't share Buzzfeed tripe here. This is blatant advertising
barely disguised as content.

